# My horse Naps (refuses to go/backs up)



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Also, I've done some lunging in the fields where we hack, and she did really well, stopped trying to go back to Dancer completely.

So, I'm at a loss


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I often have this problem with my horse in the school and on hacks. Try pulling one rein around so your horse HAS to turn that way and move. Doesn't matter which way as long as she is moving! Then once she is moving forward, ride her in the direction you want to go. Try tapping with the whip a little as well so she understands what you want from her. Don't let her go where she wants ever! Or it will get worse. Good luck x


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit would do the same thing. He still will on occasion....I turn him in circles and pop him with a quirt. Sometimes it helps sometimes it doesn't and he will refuse to go until another horse leads out. Then, perversely, he will go ahead and take the lead. This is generally when I am leading and playing spider polo to clear spiders out. 3 weeks ago he was refusing to go forward, he ended up backup UP a hill. He realized that wasn't much fun. 

Consistently make him go forward even if you have to get off and lead him...done that quiet a few times a few weeks ago. I wasn't going to let him get away without going forward. Pigs had ran across the path about 75 feet ahead and he wasn't too sure about going that way!!!


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you for your help guys, I've tried the circles, but once we've finished the circled, she just refuses to go forward. And I do just end up getting annoyed, jumping of, and marching her up the field. I'm working on her, so maybe she'll start to get better... hopefully :/
Again, thank you for your help ;-)


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

This might help your case


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Pinto, thanks so much for that video. It was really useful, and I've got some good, solid ideas in my head now of what to try. Many thanks for everyone's help, and I'll keep you all posted


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello everyone, I'd just like to say a massive THANK YOU!!! Your help and advice meant that Indi and I had the best hack we've had so far today! I didn't have to get off her once (which is the first time ever!) I actually trotted her away from her friend, and she was as GOOD as GOLD! Thank you soooo much everyone, I appreciate your help so much!

To anyone having the same problem, what I did was carried my crop out with me (like speedy advised me to do) When she first refused I did circles (like QOS suggested), which did help a teeny bit, but then she stopped again, I used my crop on her, once v. lightly, the second time firmly, on that time she walked forward, I praised her and made a big fuss. Then whenever she stopped, I'd whack the crop on my boot, just so she could hear and see it, without hurting her, which made her go, and did a lot of praising again. I did a lot of back and forwards work, going through her very sticky points, like the video pinto posted. I didn't have to get off her once, she was so good!

Many thanks guys!


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

By the way, it may be beneficial to add, that 3 days prior to me hacking out, I had Indi's teeth done. I don't know if that will have made a difference, but I know they were in a bad way (I've only had her a month, and before that, she's never had them done, so you can imagine what they were like!) So that may or may not have made a difference. Anyhoo, I now have a lovely hacking horse -touch wood!- Many thanks for the advice


----------

